# Mystery meat



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/aug/16/artificial-meat-food-royal-society


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought we already had artificial meat in the form of Spam:jol:

And raise your hands - who else thought "Soylent Green" after reading the article?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://theinfosphere.org/Soylent_products

I'll get an order of soylent coleslaw, soylent beans, a soylent orange, and an extra large soylent cola to go please, and hurry up I need to get the the pet store, Fido is all out of Soylent Chow.


----------

